# Seasons



## Scott M (Jul 1, 2013)

Just a quick question, I seem to have more luck for channels in early fall. I seem to catch bigger cats and definitely more frequently. Is this just me or do they get more active as the temps drop. When do they spawn? BTW, I am fishing the cuyahoga near downtown Cleveland. Here's a nice one that I can't even claim, wife caught it but didn't want to hold it lol.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, catfish, and many other fish for that matter, feed heavily as the water temps fall. 
Channel cats usually spawn somewhere around mid June, at least around here.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Flathead bite better for Magis when it is uncomfortably cold.


----------

